# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  jeta e nje refugjati te vogel

## rolua

tema nuk ka filluar akoma sepse do doja te me thonit ja vlen ta nisesh nje teme te tille?
zhdo dite do shkruhet nje faqe me aventurat qe me kan ndodhur ketu e 10 vjete ne kete vende te qelbur qe quhet greqi!!
pres pergjigje edhe mbas nje dite do vendose sipas pergjigjeve tuaja.

me respekt            "roeli"

----------


## macia_blu

fillo pra...
erdha heren tjeter nuk ke fillu,te...te....
muah, qe ta fillosh
el-urime.....nga el.

----------


## rolua

po une qe ta filloj duhet te pres te me thone edhe te tjeret start.se ndryshe nuk ka kuptim

----------


## qyfyri

Roel.....se edhe une kam qejf t'i degjoj.....

qyfo djali

----------


## Henri

po ne çfare gjuhe do na i shkruash ato aventurat, greqisht? Pastaj ti po i shkruan per qejfin tend apo per shijet e te tjereve? 

Psh, po te te them une mos i shkruaj, ti do t'i shkruaje?
(Te kuptohemi, une mund te te them mos i shkruaj edhe vetem per inat te el-it, hahahhaha, qe donte te me hiqte gjysmen tende nga shpirti)

----------


## Dita

Roel,

Nis e shkruaji se do na duket sikur refugjatin e vogel do ta kemi para syve me te vertete. Dher perderisa flet per jeten premton te jete me e gjate se nje shkrim i vetem.

Shkruaj Roel!

Pershendetje!
Dita

----------


## Ani

rolo lali,

jepi, sic te thote lulka, pa e patur mendjen ke ne. ec e ec rrugeve dhe mos harro ku je lal e nga ke ardhur. se ku po shkon pastaj e di vete ti ose te befason rasti mos ki merak. vetem shkruaj dhe po s'te erdhi per mbare kjo jepja kenges ose fishkelle icik se mase te nigjojme ktej nga usa neve e na duket famijare ajo melodi e na qeteson njecike nga nervat lol. 

pershnetje e gjithe te mirat,
ani

----------


## Albioni

Se parakalo Rolaqimu, Start!

----------


## rolua

ok naten do filloje pjesa e pare.si pune filmi.lol

me respekt "roeli"

----------


## rolua

Ishte 18 Mars i vitit 1985 kur pash drite per here te pare. u rrita si cdo femije, pa kuptuar se cbehej rreth meje, kater vitet e para te jetes time i kalova ne qytetin qe u linda ne Fier pastaj u shperngulem ne Berat per arsye  pune se babait qe ishte oficer.Mami ishte mesuse fiskulture ne gymnasin e Beratit, ishim tre femije, une  jam me i vogeli i familjes, dy motrat Henri edhe Keida ishin me te medhaja edhe ishin qe te dya ne shkolle.
 U largova nga Fieri duke lene mbrapa njerzit qe kisha ndjere me afer (per vec prinderve) gjyshin ghyshen tezet edhe motren e madhe Henrin.Lash mbrapa lojnat e mia te parat, gezimet e mia te parat te cilat me mall shkoja dhe i kerkoja cdo te Shtune e te Djele.
 Ne Berat njojta njerez edhe shoke te rinje po per mua gjithmone Berati ngeli qyteti i huaj, as gje nuk me terhiqte atie pervec nje lulishte plot me lule edhe stola per pleqte buz lumit edhe kalaja ne maje te malit, qe dukej si kur zoteronte gjith qytetin. 
 Trazirat e para me zuren kur isha 5-6 vjece ne berat, shikoja turma njerezish qe mblidheshin ne qendren e qytetit mbasi shtepija jone ndodhej mu ne qender.Parrullat e shumta mbulonin muret e qytetit, parti te ndryshme shkruanin per hesap te tyre.Poshte shtepise tone ishte selia e PDs, mbaje mende nje shtepi te vjeter dy katshe qe hynin e dilnin ter diten njerez, akoma qe nje burre na mblodhi ter kalamajte e lagjes edhe na shperndau ca letra qe ngjiteshin ne per mbluza edhe   stampa me shenjen e PDs.
 Me ndryshimin e sistemit u detyrua babai te iki ne Greqi.
Mbas disa muajsh e kthehu policia mbrapa.Qe athere ne familje filluan diskutimet edhe perpjekjet per te ikur Familjarisht ne Greqi.Une si femije duke pare te tjeret qe sillnin roba te bukura edhe embelsira gezohesha edhe e prisja pa durim ikjen, pa ditur sa mall do kisha per ato qe do lija mbrapa.
Mbaje mente qe muajt e beharit cdo nate mami lexonte nje fjalore Greke qe te mesonte nja dy fjale, edhe mi thonte edhe mua me nje theks e nje djalekt te pa njohur qe nuk i kuptoja.
Mbas shume perpjekjesh ne fund te gushtit rregulluam per te ikur pa vize ne per mjet nje doktori qe bente kalim kontrabande. Dy dite para mbasi ishim kthyher ne Fier duke luajtur me shoket me hyri ne veshe nje cope shkume deti e cila me ngacmonte shume edhe u detyruam te venim ne spital qe ta hiqia. Si duket kjo ishte nje menyre pengese ne kete ikje qe nuk u plocua.
  Naten e fundit ndejtem deri vone te shmalleshim me njerzit po une nuk durova shume edhe me zuri gjumi.Ne mengjes ndjeva zerin e babit qe me zgjoje nga gjumi duke me thene 
"_ngihu roeli se do ikim te keqen babi_'.U veshem shpejt e shpejt dhe morem cantat qe kishim pergatitur qe ne darke,  morem rrugen per ne stacion pa u takuar me njerzit,se na kishin porositur qe ne darke qe te na ecte rruga mbare, po koka ime ngeli atie edhe ajo pamia  ka ngelur ne mendjen time, gjyshi nena tezet edhe motra e madhe me nje lote ne sy.U nisem ne erresire ne rrugen pa drita qe ndricohej vetem nga yet e hena, ata ye qe do ngeleshin aq te dashur per mua  te cilet i kerkoja ne greqi po nuk i dalloja dote, i kerkoja mamit te me tregonte arrushen e madhe edhe arrushen e vogel qe i shikoja per nate kur kaloja nga stadiumi per ne shtepine tone ne Fier.
 Kjo ishte ikja e dyte e me e madhja jetes time dhe lash perseri mbrapa ata qe lashe ne ikjen e pare. Gjate gjithe rruges per ne stacion mbaj mente lehjet e qenve qe na shoqeronin, por ne te heshtur e te kapur prej dore vazhdonim rrugen tone. gjithe bagazhi ishte dy canta dore me pak nderesa te pregatitur si per ne spital qe te mos kuptoheshim nga rrojet e kufirit.
Nga Fieri ne Kakavi fjeta gjum.
Kur mbritem ne Kakavi ishte zbardhur dita.Doktori na kishte porositur qe te thoshnim emrat po te na pyesnin ushtaret Greke e te rinim si te semure.Qe ketu filluan veshtirsite  e para e te medha.......

"roeli"

----------


## Henri

Roeli, na trego pak per semundjen dhe si e luajtet pjesen ne kufi... hahahaaha, une s'e dija fare qe te paskan lene mbresa kaq te imta te gjitha keto qe ke treguar me lart.

----------


## s0ni

Rolua,
 Sa shume mbake mend kur ke qene vetem 5 vjec.  Mbase sepse kane qene nje ngjarje qe ka ndrryshuar jeten tende.  Kur te kem kohe do te tregoj edhe une si u largova nga Shqiperia.  
Teme e bukur.

----------


## Estella

Per c'fare arsye i trazon plaget e vjetra?
Nuk te sosin qe sheh pasojat e veprimeve para fytyres sate ne cdo moment?
Shenjat more, shenjat as ato nuk i sheh? Apo jane riperterire?
te thuash se nuk ke vene re ndonje thinje  ne koken tende?

koken nuk e ke te rende? trurin se ke te rrudhosur?
fytyra ste ka ndryshuar ndopak? Zeri, trupi, karakteri, personaliteti, a jane te njejte si ne ditet e femijrise?

Pse? Pse? pse...........??????

----------


## Estella

Mendohu dhe pergjigje mos jep?

----------


## Shanon

sa interesant djali!

----------


## Sokoli

Tora arqizw na vlepo egw  :ngerdheshje:  

He Roel, vazhdo, po jo kujtime femijrie se une pres ndodhira refugjati me dhaskalet ne klase e alvanoset ne TV.

----------


## Enkela B.

Pershendetje
Si fillim mua me pelqeu, ishte interesant. Do e kishe prishur fare po ta kishe ndryshuar.
kiss kiss

----------


## qyfyri

Po ti qe me kenaqe mua?
C'qe kjo?

Mos me ler duar thare....jepi babam!!!!

Qyfo syhapur

----------


## kulla

iiiiiiiiii ky! qeke i forte ti! po mos e lej pergjysem, se hyn edhe ti pastaj ne rangjet e nitrosheve e kullaqeve pastaj. qe thua ti, edhe une kur erdha ne angli me kerkoi mamaja t'i dergoja nje leter me gjithe peripecite e rruges. eh, bela! e nisa une, po rruga, nga vlora ne londer mua me zgjati plot nje muaj, dhe nje leter nuk mjaftonte, por fletore te tera me fjale. keshtu qe shyqyr zotit, me erdhen ata te shpise, se pervec se po qelbesha nga te palaret, po edhe me duhej te shkruaja nga tre kater ore per nate. une nuk e mbarova roel, por ben vaki i rikthehem, kesaj rradhe per qef tim, jo te mamase. ti mbaroje kete qe ke nisur, se une do filloj te hy kastile per kete pune ke ditari tani, te shikoj zhvillimin e aventurave te roel pikaloshit.

----------


## rolua

pershendetje nga Fieri,
me falni per mungesen edhe ndalesen e istorise per gjysem.
ika nga greqia pa e kuptuar mire edhe u gjenda diten tjeter ne Borshin e Sarandes.bukur nje muaj pa pc, tv,radio,gazeta .....ishte vetem fshat po ja kalova shum bukur nje muaj plazh me dhome me qera.tani jam ne fier edhe sa po gjeta nje pc afer edhe u futa se me kishte mare malli per Albasoulin.
po tani mbas nja 5 ditesh ma ha mendja do kthehem ne bazen time edhe do vazhdoj shkrimin...



"roeli"

----------

